# What's the name of Freddie Mercury's longtime girlfriend?



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

When Freddie Mercury met this girl in the early 70's, she was only 19. They both fell in love with each other but he suddenly felt confused. He eventually told her that he thinks he might be gay. She understood and remained his close friend right until his untimely death in 1991. She inherited everything he owned... from his beautiful home, to his very own cats. She also inherited the money Freddie earned from the record sales and touring with Queen and even inherited the very piano that Bohemian Rhapsody was recorded with. She also has Freddie Mercury's ashes and keeps it hidden and only she knows its whereabouts. She now lives in that same house with her two children, with her new husband. She says she left the house exactly how Freddie left it, because she says "Freddie had impeccable tastes".

Anyways, the question is what's the name of Freddie Mercury's longtime girlfriend?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Mary Austen.

What do I win?


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

If there is a Queen song you want just tell me what it is and I'll upload it for you.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Girl*friend?!?!?!


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> *Girl*friend?!?!?!


They met back in 1974 were a couple until Freddie broke the news that he was gay. They remained close friends until his death in 1991. She now lives in the house Freddie left in her name with her kids and husband. She even has Freddie's ashes, which she keeps a secret of it's whereabouts...

Anyways, yes...*girl*friend.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sparks said:


> They met back in 1974 were a couple until Freddie broke the news that he was gay. They remained close friends until his death in 1991. She now lives in the house Freddie left in her name with her kids and husband. She even has Freddie's ashes, which she keeps a secret of it's whereabouts...
> 
> Anyways, yes...*girl*friend.


Well. back then, you had to try, otherwise escape to Frisco or London.


----------

